# monitorare cpu

## inspiron

C'e qualche applicdazione che serve a monitorare frequenza e %utilizzo della cpu?

mi servirebbe un applizazione del genere con interfaccia grafica e che sia possibile "ridurla a icona in basso a destra"....

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> C'e qualche applicdazione che serve a monitorare frequenza e %utilizzo della cpu?
> 
> mi servirebbe un applizazione del genere con interfaccia grafica e che sia possibile "ridurla a icona in basso a destra"....

 

Eh?  :Shocked: 

Cmq se usi gnome ci sono degli applet da includere direttamente nella "barra", kde non so cmq ce ne saranno di sicuro... poi ci sono i dockapps, i gdesklets e il mio preferito... gkrellm  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Flonaldo

io ne conosco una ma purtroppo sta in alto a sinistra  :Idea: 

----------

## oRDeX

gkerllm2 r0x

----------

## bigliasfera

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C'e qualche applicdazione che serve a monitorare frequenza e %utilizzo della cpu?
> 
>   mi servirebbe un applizazione del genere con interfaccia grafica e che sia possibile "ridurla a icona   
> ...

 

ps 

penso ke invece di kiedere ste fesserie sul forum dovresti almeno (e dico almeno), usare firefox in accopiata con google li hai mai sentiti nominare ???

pss

senza offesa ma domande del genere sono da windowsiani....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bigliasfera wrote:*   

> ps 
> 
> penso ke invece di kiedere ste fesserie sul forum dovresti almeno (e dico almeno), usare firefox in accopiata con google li hai mai sentiti nominare ???
> 
> pss
> ...

 

[MOD]Ragazzi e' vero che magari qualche ricerca la poteva fare ma stiamo calmi non ha domandato nulla di male, cerchiamo di avere solo un tono leggermente piu' civile[/MOD]

Boh potresti provare  gdesklets che stanno sul background e non disturbano le altre applicazioni

----------

## stefanonafets

[OT]

Qui si aiuta effettivamente tutti, qualsiasi cosa si chieda (in genere), e forse è anche giusto così, in modo che i neofiti abbiano il minor numero di difficoltà possibili, no??

[/OT]

[fully OT]

vista la frequenza con cui lo usiamo,  il tag "[OT]" sarebbe da inserire nel bbcone, no?   :Very Happy: 

[/fully OT]

Cmq l'utility di questo tipo che preferisco è top (certo, non ha una bellissima interfaccia, anche xche si lancia da console...).

----------

## bigliasfera

nn volevo offendere nessuno nn mi peretterei mai e solo ke ho preso troppo alla lettera il fatto ke prima di postare qualcosa sarebbe meglio leggere i vari topic, piccola ricerca sul web, ecc..be vi saluto tutti e se i toni sembravano duri be chiedo scusa...buona gentoo a tutti!!!  :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## inspiron

 *bigliasfera wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> C'e qualche applicdazione che serve a monitorare frequenza e %utilizzo della cpu?
> 
>   mi servirebbe un applizazione del genere con interfaccia grafica e che sia possibile "ridurla a icona   
> ...

 

il tono non mi sembrava dei piu civili...neanche mi abbasso a risponderti....(e cmq si scrive pps e non pss....mai sentito nominare il latino?)

Cmq...

grazie a tutti gli altri....

----------

## silian87

cercate anche in pagkage.gentoo.org, se esearch o emerge -s e' troppo ostico per i vostri gusti   :Wink:   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## inspiron

ma se io non so il nome del prg come faccio a fare emerge -s?

----------

## silian87

emerge -s e' per fare ricerche! Se fai emerge -s cpu troverai qualcosa! Oppure emerge -s monitor. Prova.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> pss
> 
> senza offesa ma domande del genere sono da windowsiani....

 

il tono non mi sembrava dei piu civili...neanche mi abbasso a risponderti....(e cmq si scrive pps e non pss....mai sentito nominare il latino?)[/quote]

[MOD]Ho risosto a lui e adesso devo fare anche con te. A fatto le sue scuse e a detto che non voleva offendere. Dai ragazzi siamo una bella comunita' e di conflitti ce ne sono gia' troppi (non qui dico) cerchiamo di andare d'accordo, per favore[/MOD]

Se non sai il nome puoi usare la -S (in grande) che cerca sulle descrizioni oppure usare packages.gentoo.org

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

>  *bigliasfera wrote:*   ... il tono non mi sembrava dei piu civili...neanche mi abbasso a risponderti....(e cmq si scrive pps e non pss....mai sentito nominare il latino?)
> 
> Cmq...
> 
> grazie a tutti gli altri....

 

Datti una calmata... bigliasfera si e' scusato per un comportamento che comunque e' comprensibile (e che condivido anche se non nel modo). Non mi sembra il caso di continuare su questa linea, o sbaglio?

Tornando a noi, gdesklets (consigliato da fedeliallalinea) comprende la raccolta di apps fra le + belle IMHO.... solito problema in questi casi e' che si tratta anche delle + pesanti. Quindi se hai poca ram non te le consiglio caldamente... 

Hai trovato qualcosa di integrato nel tuo Desktop Manager (come ti avevo accennato nel caso di gnome) ?

Ciao

----------

## lavish

Scusa fedeliallalinea, abbiamo postato quasi contemporaneamente e non ho letto il tuo post prima di aggiungere il mio   :Embarassed: 

----------

## inspiron

e solo che ,SECONDO ME, ad un post dovrebbe partecipare solo chi vuole partecipare in maniera costruttiva, e non chi vuole mettere zizzagna...

Cmq...

ho "emergiato" gkrellm...

Ma ora come si fa partire?

con which non trova nulla...

P.S.:uso kde....

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> e solo che ,SECONDO ME, ad un post dovrebbe partecipare solo chi vuole partecipare in maniera costruttiva, e non chi vuole mettere zizzagna...
> 
> Cmq...
> 
> ho "emergiato" gkrellm...
> ...

 

Basta dare un gkrellm2 ...

----------

## inspiron

ma gdesklets e solo x gnome?

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma gdesklets e solo x gnome?

 

No... puoi metterle su ogni WM o DM

<EDIT> Il guaio e' che hanno come dep anche nautilus... (file manager di gnome), quindi per un utente KDE penso sia abbastanza fastidioso emergersi tutte le dep richieste

----------

## randomaze

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ad un post dovrebbe partecipare solo chi vuole partecipare in maniera costruttiva, e non chi vuole mettere zizzagna...

 

Infatti. Direi che se lo spiacevole dialogo non termina adesso e il thread prosegue parlando esclusivamente (se dovete scusarvi tra voi fatelo via pm) di CPU e percentuali ai poveri moderatori non resterá altra scelta che chiuderlo immediatamente.

----------

## inspiron

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   ad un post dovrebbe partecipare solo chi vuole partecipare in maniera costruttiva, e non chi vuole mettere zizzagna... 
> 
> Infatti. Direi che se lo spiacevole dialogo non termina adesso e il thread prosegue parlando esclusivamente (se dovete scusarvi tra voi fatelo via pm) di CPU e percentuali ai poveri moderatori non resterá altra scelta che chiuderlo immediatamente.

 

hai ragione...

come si fa a visualizzare la frequenza "attuale" del processore?

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> come si fa a visualizzare la frequenza "attuale" del processore?

 

Che significa? Hai un freq scaling e vuoi far visualizzare la freq che assume la tua cpu istante per istante o vuoi solamente vedere l'impiego in % della cpu?

E con che applicazione poi? Stai parlando sempre di gkrellm?

----------

## inspiron

con gkrellm rissco a vedere solo la % di utilizzo, ma non la frequenza "attuale"....

come si fa?

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> con gkrellm rissco a vedere solo la % di utilizzo, ma non la frequenza "attuale"....
> 
> come si fa?

 

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Che significa? Hai un freq scaling e vuoi far visualizzare la freq che assume la tua cpu istante per istante?

 

----------

## inspiron

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Che significa? Hai un freq scaling e vuoi far visualizzare la freq che assume la tua cpu istante per istante?

 [/quote]

si...

cmoe si fa a falo visualizzare a gkrellm?

----------

## lavish

Devi usare questo plug-in: http://iacs.epfl.ch/~winkelma/gkrellm2-cpufreq/

nota che l'ho trovato grazie a google...

----------

## lavish

Penso sia compreso in questo pacchetto in portage...

x11-plugins/gkrellm-plugins

Non ne sono sicuro cmq

----------

## bigliasfera

eh eh sia  fatta pace sotto il nome gentoo ....

comq tutti i plugin sono compresi in un emerge e sono tantissimi....

ppppsssss

il latino lo ho studiato per 5 anni ma nn mi piace 

pppppppssssssssss

ci vediamo tutti al gentoo e linux day che bellonn vedo l'ora...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bigliasfera wrote:*   

> eh eh sia  fatta pace sotto il nome gentoo ....
> 
> comq tutti i plugin sono compresi in un emerge e sono tantissimi....
> 
> ppppsssss
> ...

 

Questo tono scherzoso mi piace   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  . Ottimo ragazzi ricordiamo che il forum non rende l'iedea come un discussione fatta a 4 occhi. Spero che nessuno se la sia presa per i miei interventi se fosse cosi' mi scuso.

----------

## bigliasfera

EH eh eh tu sei l'unico ke ha parlato bene da subito sai ieri ero nervoso piu due o tre birre ed il gioco e' fatto....

ps 

ve lo giuro ultimo mio messaggio di spam in sto thread  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## inspiron

se la causa era solo due o tre birre e tutto ok...:  :Very Happy: 

----------

